# Dave the Dead



## PirateLady (Jul 23, 2010)

OK not sure if this is the place for this but I have some sad news about one of our Hauntforum members. Dave the Dead's son has passed away unexpectantly. Here is the link to the story. thought I would let you guys know.. Our thoughts and prayers are with you Dave.

http://www.wabash.edu/news/displaystory.cfm?news_ID=9549


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

My heart goes out to you Dave the Dead! I'll keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

that is awful news!


----------



## dead hawk (Jun 5, 2012)

Dave im sorry for your loss this is horribly unexpected news i hope all goes well that poor man


----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

Dave the Dead I'm soo sorry. There is nothing like the death of a child. Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

so sorry for your loss dave the dead,our thoughts are with you.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

OMG. I'm speechless. 

Dave is a wonderful man...this is awful. That family....I have no words...


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Dave and his family are in my prayers.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Prayers to Dave and his family


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

PirateLady said:


> OK not sure if this is the place for this but I have some sad news about one of our Hauntforum members. Dave the Dead's son has passed away unexpectantly. Here is the link to the story. thought I would let you guys know.. Our thoughts and prayers are with you Dave.
> 
> http://www.wabash.edu/news/displaystory.cfm?news_ID=9549


That poor family! No parent should have to go through that type of pain. Dave's family are in my prayers.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I heard about Dave's son right before opening this thread. I can't even begin to imagine the pain a parent must go through when a child dies. It's heartbreaking news.

Dave, we love you and pray for strength for you and your family.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Even if I don't know them, it's still heartbreaking. I have no words... speechless.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

debbie5 said:


> OMG. I'm speechless.
> 
> Dave is a wonderful man...this is awful. That family....I have no words...


Allow me to second that Deb. I have no words either....except to send my thoughts and hugs their way.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

PirateLady said:


> OK not sure if this is the place for this but I have some sad news about one of our Hauntforum members. Dave the Dead's son has passed away unexpectantly. Here is the link to the story. thought I would let you guys know.. Our thoughts and prayers are with you Dave.
> 
> http://www.wabash.edu/news/displaystory.cfm?news_ID=9549


PirateLady, thanks for letting us know.

Dave, are thoughts are with you and your family during this difficult time.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Thats horrible, really. Dave's awesome, and nobody should go through something that. Seriously, that sucks.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear about Dave's son. I can't begin to imagine the pain. My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family, Dave.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Dave - I am soo sorry to hear about your loss. My prayers are with you and your family. Such a shame.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Dave, I am so sorry for your loss. My thoughts and prayer are with you and your family.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:crykin: Oh my God...I had no idea....I am just so devastated. I just ordered some things from Dave on Etsy and he said it would take a while for him to ship it, family crisis....I friggin had no idea.....I will send him another message and tell him to send it whenever he has time, a week, two weeks...whatever...I feel so bad.....My sister lost her son and and 20 years later she is still devastated by it.....my heart and soul hurt for this poor man and his family.:crykin:


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

My deepest sympathy David. God bless Eric and his family.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear about your loss, Dave. Thoughts and prayers to you and your family.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

My condolences to you and your family Dave.


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

One of the most tragic thing is to out live your children. So sorry for your lose. Know that prayers are going out for you and your family.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Thank you everyone. It really does mean alot to me and maureen to have such a large circle of friends even when most of us have never even met other than on the internet. It has been a great source of comfort in these dark terrible days. Thank you.

Please...no not please...this is mandatory....go to someone you love right now and give them a big ole hug and a kiss and make sure you tell them how much you care. 

Thank you all.

Dave


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

dave the dead said:


> Thank you everyone. It really does mean alot to me and maureen to have such a large circle of friends even when most of us have never even met other than on the internet. It has been a great source of comfort in these dark terrible days. Thank you.
> 
> Please...no not please...this is mandatory....go to someone you love right now and give them a big ole hug and a kiss and make sure you tell them how much you care.
> 
> ...


You and your family will be in my prayers tonight, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I am heartsick for you and your family at such a tragic loss. Speechless. I'm so sorry, Dave.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear your sad news Dave. I can't imagine what it must be like to lose a child. My thoughts are with you at this tragic time. Much love and strength to you and your family.


----------



## CelticWitch (Jul 25, 2012)

My deepest sympathy to you and your family, dave.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

So sorry for your loss Dave. Our hearts, thoughts, and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Good thoughts going out to you Dave.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Dave, I'm so sorry to hear this. Sending you lots of good thoughts and strength.


----------



## TheOneAndOnlyKelly (May 7, 2009)

Dave, I cannot imagine your loss. You and your family are in our thoughts.


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Dave, I'm truly sorry for your loss. I can only imagine what you and your family are going through. You and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh Dave. Nothing we can say can do what we all SO most want to do, and that is to make you feel better. I only hope that some day you will be able to see all the love and support you have and maybe you can find some comfort in that. I will be praying for your strength in this day and in the days to come. Anything you need, you tell us. We are here.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Dave and Maureen, my heart aches as I look at Eric's photo and know you have lost such an important part of your life. As parents, our greatest fear in life is that this tragedy may fall upon our family. I cannot imagine the extent of your pain, nor the depth of your grieving. While you will always have an ache in your heart, I pray you will find comfort in many ways, and that your intense pain will heal soon. Hugs to all of you.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

So sorry to hear this. Dave and his family are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Just saw this thread. So very sorry for your loss. Peace to you and your family Dave.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Thank you everyone.


----------



## doggieshop (Jul 15, 2008)

Love and Light to all those who love Eric, My deepest sympathies.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Dave, I'm so very sorry to hear about this. Keeping you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

My heartfelt sympathies to you in your time of sorrow.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I've been offline for a while and am just reading this. I'm at a complete loss for words my friend, no parent should ever have to endure outliving their children. I couldn't even begin to fathom the hurt and the pain of your loss. You and your family have our deepest condolences Dave.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Dave, I don't know what to say, other than I am so sorry to hear of your loss, and I pray you find the strength you need.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

I too have been off line for a bit and only just heard the tragic news. Dave, I can not even imagine the pain you and your family must be going through. Your family is in my prayers.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Dave, 
I am truly sorry to hear of your loss, my heart and condolences reaching out to you and your family! I have had a few close calls so almost know what it is like. Be strong and carry on . It is what he would like you to do!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

So So sorry for the loss of your son Dave, no words can help you at this point in your grief, but in time you will know that we all grieve with you.
My many prayers and well wishes go out to you and your family.........


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm sooooo very sorry Dave, this is horrible. Please know that you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------

